# Anon M2 Asian fit Goggles



## Article92 (Nov 12, 2013)

In this video, It has a Anon M2 that fits an Asian Man's face pretty well. You can't see any nose gap at the 1:55 mark. Would this be the Asian Fit version?


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Assuming that this video originates from Japan, it's fairly safe to assume that they are "asian fit" or "Japan Fit" as they call it over there. The shops I have been to in Japan usually stock mainly "Japan Fit" items from goggles to helmets which are only available in that market.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

They sell it in the US, so if you're in the US buy a pair and return them if they don't fit.


----------



## VonZipper (Nov 13, 2013)

Article92 said:


> In this video, It has a Anon M2 that fits an Asian Man's face pretty well. You can't see any nose gap at the 1:55 mark. Would this be the Asian Fit version?


Whether you’re sweet and sour or hot and spicy, VonZipper’s asian fit goggles are designed to fit our shredders with higher cheekbones and
low nose arches. Every snow shred knows proper goggle fit is essential for comfort and performance, so we looked to the wisdom of the east
and inserted an additional layer of face foam around the nose to eliminate airflow under the goggle and give you a fit as snug
as a kung fu grip.

VonZipper Asian Fit Snowboard Goggles


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Normally I'd yell spam but I'm asian so I'm going to check your shit out ... :laugh:


----------



## VonZipper (Nov 13, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Normally I'd yell spam but I'm asian so I'm going to check your shit out ... :laugh:


Haha... not trying to spam anyone... just want to get involved with this thriving community!!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

VonZipper said:


> Whether you’re sweet and sour or hot and spicy, VonZipper’s asian fit goggles are designed to fit our shredders with higher cheekbones and
> low nose arches. Every snow shred knows proper goggle fit is essential for comfort and performance, so we looked to the wisdom of the east
> and inserted an additional layer of face foam around the nose to eliminate airflow under the goggle and give you a fit as snug
> as a kung fu grip.
> ...


Quoted for posterity. :laugh:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i'm not asian, but i still find that really demeaning and ignorant.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Eh fuck it. Too much sensitivity nowadays. You'd have to call me a **** to my face for me to get riled up. :laugh:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

When are you coming out with the opposite version? The marketing copy has been provided for you below.



VonZipper said:


> Whether you’re halal or kosher, VonZipper’s arab fit and jew fit goggles are designed to fit our shredders with higher nose arches. Every snow shred knows proper goggle fit is essential for comfort and performance, so we looked to the wisdom of the middle east
> and removed a thin layer of face foam around the nose to eliminate pressure under the goggle and give you a fit as snug
> as a turban or yamaka.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

The previous two posts had me rolling. :eusa_clap:

I think Oakley's had a pair of Asian fit goggles. Needless to say they didn't fit my 'asian' face. There was still a gap over the nose and didn't fit right over my cheeks. But it was probably designed for the 'skinny' asian faces and not this beer guzzling one... :dunno: :yahoo:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Triple8Sol said:


> When are you coming out with the opposite version? The marketing copy has been provided for you below.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by VonZipper
> ...


So much win. :eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------

